# WMV Datei nur im Volldurchlauf



## Carndret (16. Mai 2003)

Ich habe da eine WMV Datei (also vom Windows Media Player) und kann nur die gesamte Sequenz anschauen. Wenn ich irgendwo bei zb. 2min reinklicke geht es wieder zurück.
Kann man das ändern (Hexeditor, anderes Abspielprogramm)?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (16. Mai 2003)

Kenn ich,der WMP hat oft solche Macken.
Irgendnen anderen guten Player nehmen zb. den Zoom Player.


----------



## Carndret (16. Mai 2003)

Hab ich schon probiert. Sobald ich wieder irgendwo hinklicke um etwas zu überspringen sehe ich das letzte Bild eingefroren (er ist dann aber nicht abgestürtzt). Das muss an der Datei liegen. Nomalerweise kann man ja nur bei ASF Dateien - also Internet-Steaming - nicht vor und zurückspulen aber bei der WMV Datei auch nicht.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Mai 2003)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist dafür nur ein Bit zuständig. Man kann ASF-Dateien ja auch von diesem Effekt befreien.

.ASF -> ASF-Tools

.WMV -> ???

Vielleicht kennt jemand anders ein Tool für die .wmv


----------



## Carndret (18. Mai 2003)

Das Tool sieht schon mal sehr gut aus, nur weiß ich nicht genau was ich da aktivieren soll. Ich habe mal "Seekable" aktiviert - aber viel passiert da auch nicht. Dann habe ich "Live" aktiviert (gehört irgendwie zu Seekable) und dann konnte ich den Timeslider gar nicht mehr bewegen.
Vielleicht finde ich ja noch eine andere Option, oder kennst du das Tool gut?


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Mai 2003)

Ich bin nicht der Master mit dem Prog, habe es nur mal angetestet. Sorry


----------



## Carndret (24. Mai 2003)

Jetzt hats funktioniert! Ich musste zuvor noch die Chunks reparieren lassen und konnte dann per Basic Repair die Datei "Seekable" machen.
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## GuardianAngel (29. November 2003)

hallo!

ich habe ein ähnliches problem. die datei ist nur im volldurchlauf zu sehen

ich hab ne asf-datei bei der es 17756 chunks gibt, aber nach 8463 kann ich mit der datei gar nichts machen. das heisst weder reparieren, noch in avi encodieren noch re-encodieren (mit asf-tool und auch nicht mit asfcut). also repariert oder encodiert er die datei nur bis zum 8463en chunk und dann nichts mehr....nur abspielen lässt sich die gesamte datei, aber nur im volldurchlau...


----------



## ultrasonic (30. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen.
Hast du mal versucht das ganze per Microsoft Mediaencoder neu zu codieren





z.B. encoder 9.0 

mfg
Ultrasonic


----------



## GuardianAngel (1. Dezember 2003)

ja ich habs mit dem encoder 7.1 versucht. sowohl mit asftool als auch mit TMPEng, aber beim 8463en chunk encodiert er nicht mehr. auch mit dem encoder 9 wärs nicht anders...


----------

